# Some Recent Kills (bob,yote,fox)



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work, thanks for sharing your success' !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats and thanks for the pics ! How did the Javelina hunt go ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, congrats., thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures, lookin' good!


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Had several opportunities at pigs. Filmed everyone else fill their tag. Last day I had a small pig in front of me but I want to hunt 38m in December. Out in the flats where the big piggies roam and they are interesting to hunt.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I wasn't able to make it out much during spring break but every time I went calling something came in. That's all I could ask for anyway. Last coyote I had come in got saved by a half inch twig. He came in on a crosswind, absolutely textbook style, right at 35yards and a twig happened to be between his chest and my rifle muzzle.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet. So did you miss or you didn't shoot?


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

I shot and the bullet struck a limb dead center. Severed the limb and most likely exploded. That .22-250 sends bullets downrange so fast when they hit any thick twig they pretty much explode


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I got ya. That almost happened to me, I took a heart shot through a bush, and hit him in the neck. lol...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

The old exploding bullet trick! Been there. Nice critter collection, Couse. Good photography also.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrats on your kills----Thanks for sharing your hunts ----sb*


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

excellent pics....congrats on your sucess.


----------

